# Info about a IT company



## Harada Siegel

Hi,

I've conflicting information about a IT company with offices in Abu Dhabi.

Company name is ATS Group Ltd and you can imagine some people say it's a scam and others that is a good company .

Any info about this company will be highly appreciated.

Thanks

Regards,
Harada


----------



## nimoboy

Hi Harada, do you have any information about this company? I have been interviewed by this company today. But i suspect whether it could be a scam company.

If you have any information please share with me.

thanks
nimoboy


----------



## kashifahmad

HI...


----------



## kashifahmad

hi nimo,
i was also interviewed by this company couple f weeks back. wht is ur mail id?


----------



## 4drsupra

have they asked u guys information randomly like bank account details and such....if they have then the likelyhood is this is a scam... i tried googling it and dozens of scam questions are all over the net about this company...


----------



## cardenden

I've accepted a job with ATS Group and am due to start work with them very soon in ad.

I've been interviewed numerous times by them .

My final interview was in Europe and they covered the costs of everything (flights etc).

Based on my experience with them, I have no reason to doubt the legitimacy of ATS group (although I must say that this thread does worry me a little).

I have had to provide many things along with my bank account details. Things such as passport, driving licence, education certificates etc etc.

There has been quite a long process of personal security clearance and visa application, and I have been kept up to date throughout.

I received my employment visa last week.

I have no reason to doubt the legitimacy of ATS Group, but I will feel like an idiot if I turn up at the airport and there is no flight!


----------



## Baldgeeza

cardenden said:


> I've accepted a job with ATS Group and am due to start work with them very soon in ad.
> 
> I've been interviewed numerous times by them .
> 
> My final interview was in Europe and they covered the costs of everything (flights etc).
> 
> Based on my experience with them, I have no reason to doubt the legitimacy of ATS group (although I must say that this thread does worry me a little).
> 
> I have had to provide many things along with my bank account details. Things such as passport, driving licence, education certificates etc etc.
> 
> There has been quite a long process of personal security clearance and visa application, and I have been kept up to date throughout.
> 
> I received my employment visa last week.
> 
> I have no reason to doubt the legitimacy of ATS Group, but I will feel like an idiot if I turn up at the airport and there is no flight!


I think there are few companies on the web going around using the name ATS. Some are indeed scams.

However based on similarities between your specific experience with "ATS" and my own, backed up by some searches on google I do not believe you have anything to be concerned about.

I'd be quite interested to hear your feedback once you have caught the flight. 

By the way, if I can ask a cheeky question: How long from first contact to receipt of your employment visa?

Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## cardenden

I'll update the thread once I start work (hopefully the flight booking actually exist).

I was approx 6 months from first contact till I was interviewed one on one.

Can't say too much about the work I'm going to do (prob said too much already), BUT there is a good reason why information on the company is hard to come by.

Fingers crossed


----------



## cardenden

Booking does exist, and boarding passes are printed off

Fly in 6 hours.


----------



## Jynxgirl

Good luck. I seem to always have horrible flights from europe to here. Last one... the AC didnt work on the plane! Hope your plane trip is a good one!


----------



## cardenden

On the plane


----------



## cardenden

Well folks, I can confirm that ATS Ltd are in existence and I started work with them today

Thanks, I hope i've helped.


----------



## 4drsupra

this story ended well...mabrook to those starting their career...


----------



## kashifahmad

@cardenden Hi,Congrats for getting the job,and coming down to this country,hope you have a good time here.. i wanted to know from you that i have also appeared in the interview in this company for the Application Integrator position, Is that position filled? Do they still plan to expand ? or is this the end of hiring for this year?

thanks.


----------



## Jynxgirl

Glad to hear!


----------



## Mandz84

cardenden said:


> I'll update the thread once I start work (hopefully the flight booking actually exist).
> 
> I was approx 6 months from first contact till I was interviewed one on one.
> 
> Can't say too much about the work I'm going to do (prob said too much already), BUT there is a good reason why information on the company is hard to come by.
> 
> Fingers crossed



I know this is a relatively old post, but i'm just wondering if you or anyone working for ATS Group is still on these boards? 
My husband has been interviewed over the phone twice by them and is now flying to AD this weekend for his face to face interview. After reading some things online we started to get worried it was indeed a scam. They have been relatively tight lipped about everything. Not much detail is being given on the package being offered or anything else for that matter. I guess I'm just wondering if this is a good company, if packages being offered are good. Any information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## kashifahmad

Mandz84 said:


> I know this is a relatively old post, but i'm just wondering if you or anyone working for ATS Group is still on these boards?
> My husband has been interviewed over the phone twice by them and is now flying to AD this weekend for his face to face interview. After reading some things online we started to get worried it was indeed a scam. They have been relatively tight lipped about everything. Not much detail is being given on the package being offered or anything else for that matter. I guess I'm just wondering if this is a good company, if packages being offered are good. Any information would be greatly appreciated.


@Mandz.
I can't post the detailed message here, if you have a email id on which i can email.


----------



## Mandz84

kashifahmad said:


> @Mandz.
> I can't post the detailed message here, if you have a email id on which i can email.


I appreciate your reply but I dont want to post my email on a public forum. Is there anything you can tell me here? 

Anyone else?


----------



## Scotte

Hey,

I'm currently looking for a position as a Solution Architect and Id be interested in hearing how you found out about the vacancies at this company. Do they have a website or where do they post their vacancies?


----------



## Mandz84

Scotte said:


> Hey,
> 
> I'm currently looking for a position as a Solution Architect and Id be interested in hearing how you found out about the vacancies at this company. Do they have a website or where do they post their vacancies?



My husband was approached by a recruiter on LinkedIn.


----------



## kashifahmad

@Mandz84.
Sister, I was being approached by this company more than a year ago, i was not able to qualify the last round. They don't disclose much info because of the nature of the work involved.

to the best of my knowledge ,i think this company is not a scam.. and indeed God ( Allah in arabic ) knows best.


----------



## Mandz84

kashifahmad said:


> @Mandz84.
> Sister, I was being approached by this company more than a year ago, i was not able to qualify the last round. They don't disclose much info because of the nature of the work involved.
> 
> to the best of my knowledge ,i think this company is not a scam.. and indeed God ( Allah in arabic ) knows best.


Thanks for replying again. I'm relieved to hear you don't think it's a scam. Sorry to hear you didn't qualify for the final round. As i said my husband has his interview Sunday so I guess we will have to wait until then for more information.


----------



## Scotte

Mandz84 said:


> My husband was approached by a recruiter on LinkedIn.


Thanks for the reply Mandz84.


----------



## inomad

Is this company actually AGT International. I have an interview next week and wanted to have some feedback from a person that works for ATS or AGT, if possible. As I will be travelling from the UK..


----------



## kashifahmad

to my knowledge this company is ATS


----------



## inomad

Just a quick heads up on this company. 

I attended this company interview a couple of months back. The company is indeed ATS but has other links...

The interview is split into 2 sections, general technical and security.

Now the security questions were "We will ask you questions that you we may not be able to ask you elsewhere.."

The questioning was essentially offensive related to religion.

1. Are you Muslim
2. Do you practice
3. If you missed congregational prayer how would you feel
4. Are you aware of the political issues in the region
etc..

If you are Muslim avoid this company with a barge pole. They say they are an international company with many nationalities but they have a bias. I will let you make your assumptions..

Alhumdullillah my rizq was not written via this place.


----------



## AlexDhabi

*Shocking*



inomad said:


> ...
> 1. Are you Muslim
> 2. Do you practice
> 3. If you missed congregational prayer how would you feel
> 4. Are you aware of the political issues in the region
> etc..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shocking to see any companies in any country asking that sort of question. Looks like a place to avoid no matter what your religion.
Click to expand...


----------



## Keswick123

Hi there. Today I have been offered a contract ats group and I am looking for more information as to wether it is legitimate, procedures etc. I already had a similar offer with a company in Australia and just before I left the uk they went into liquidation. I just do not want the same thing to happen all over again and get let down. I hope someone can give me some advice.


----------



## mjwinxsky

@keswick123

The company is legit. I have been offered by this company a contact too and am now just waiting for my security clearance/background check to be completed. Have you accepted their offer yet?


----------



## sgoldie1983

cardenden said:


> Well folks, I can confirm that ATS Ltd are in existence and I started work with them today
> 
> Thanks, I hope i've helped.



Hi there,

are you still with the company? how are they to work for?

reason I ask is I have accepted an offer from them and I am just awaiting my security clearance coming through before I fly out.

cheers


----------

